# Looking for group, MA



## SamuraiY (May 30, 2007)

Hi. I'm Looking to join a group, ideally in the general southern MA / Northern RI area. I live in Franklin, but I can be pretty flexible about distance. I am only 19, but I have played for over ten years and like to think of myself as being pretty mature (then again, who doesn't). I've played all forms of Dungeons and Dragons (except ODnD), and have a smattering of experience in Call of Cthulhu, Rifts, and Unknown Armies. Oh and the Amber DRPG, if anyone's even heard of it. I haven't played a heck of a lot of 3.5, but I've done a lot of 3.0, so I could probably pick it up pretty easily. I should also mention that my schedule is a bit goofy as I have a game every other Saturday. I don't think that one could be moved, but it _might_ be possible. If all that hasn't scared everyone off drop me an E-mail or post here.

Thanks!


----------



## Venator (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey man, glad to see another local posting on EN World.

If you're looking for a FLGS to call home I suggest checking out Battleground Games and Hobbies in Abington.  It's not too bad of a drive from Franklin and our RPG community is pretty great.  

Currently, one of our customers is trying to put together a group of mature players for a 3.5 D&D game he's starting some time in July.  Another one of our customers (and first time DM) is looking for players to start a Ptolus game.  With the release of the new Star Wars: Saga Edition I'm sure several groups will start up.  Also, a Mage: The Awakening game is also looking for another player or two, but the group is pretty tight nit and would likely play off site.

I suggest checking out our website at http://www.battlegroundgames.com/  Its 

Many of our regulars use our message board to look for new players and advertise new gaming groups.  I suggest checking them out and letting our player base know that you're looking.

If you have any other questions or would like any more details please email me at ChaseLaq@gmail.com


Chase Laquidara
Battleground Games and Hobbies
1501 Bedford Street 
Route 18
Abington, MA 02351
781-261-9669


----------



## SamuraiY (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey, thanks. I've never been to Abington, but I'll have to make a point of heading that way. And I'll definitely go on over to the site. Thanks  .


----------

